# what army do you collect - why?



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm officailly going to get stuck into warhammer and probably leave w40k on hold for a bit, and i'm wondering what the other heresy members collect, and also why? just curiosity but there seems to be a trend of vampire counts and high elf players - never the less - why?


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I'm quite new to fantasy to and choose Mortal Chaos with a small unit of Daemon allies. I choose them because I'm a big 40k player and play alot of marines which are seen in the big picture as the good guys compared to Chaos or Nids so wanted to get something evil for a change :aggressive:


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

mr.darkraider said:


> i'm officailly going to get stuck into warhammer and probably leave w40k on hold for a bit, and i'm wondering what the other heresy members collect, and also why? just curiosity but there seems to be a trend of vampire counts and high elf players - never the less - why?


I collect empire. I love the fact that you can play any type of army you want. You can play an all cav. army, a infantry hoard army, a gun line, a war machines heavy army. pretty much any kind out there.:biggrin:


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

I play hordes of chaos and i lead with a mortal army and i really like it and at the moment prefer it over 40K, but next months white dwarf i believe is containing the new rules for chaos in Fantasy.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought Brettonians ('cos of the knights) and Empire (black powder weapons) for my son.

I went with Hordes of Chaos (decided knights of Tzeentch were easier to paint then Thousand Sons CSM) and Vampire Counts (as I'd already bought some to give as present to the missus (who's a Goth)).


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Ragnos said:


> I play hordes of chaos and i lead with a mortal army and i really like it and at the moment prefer it over 40K, but next months white dwarf i believe is containing the new rules for chaos in Fantasy.


So the last WD said. Mind you, got the two new Chaos books on advance order through the door today.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Empire are my default army although i love converting the ogre kingdoms i'm on my 3rd ogre army now and i'm painting a chaos dwarf army and really looking forward to my first game with them. I have painted and gamed with every fantasy army exept the lizardmen and the girly tree hugging woodelves though but will eventually get around to doing them


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

High Elves were my first and Vampire Counts are my latest. With exception of Lizardmen and Chaos Dwarves I have a contingent of every Army out there.


----------



## Will Cold (May 7, 2008)

I've started collecting dwarves. The surly bearded little guys resonate with me. I'm tall, surly and bearded. They just kinda seemed reasonable. And as a former jarhead the fatalistic 'do or die' mentality plucks the strings of the programming I can't quite get away from.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I collect Bretonnians I love the look of them on field, like the characters and i like full knight armys. I also collect high elfs because i like magic, dragons, and bolt throwers


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i collectb3 fabtasy armies. Tomb king, khorne and empire

I collect:


tomb king because their magic is amazing being able to move a unit in the magic phse is just awesome. Also they are easy to paint
khorne because they get like 4 attacks each and khorne is the best god which fits my personality
empir becausev they are completely different to khorene an tomb king. also because i love tjhe fluff and the level of personalisation you can do with the. ( like the space marines)


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

I collect Bretonnians mainly and a bit of wood elves. I like Bretonnians because of the knights and the genberal fluff behind them is cool im a big fan of medieval history and they fit in there. I collect wood elves because they ae occasional allies of Bretonnia and complement thier weakness mainly the shooting phase and I fancyed a change from Bretonnians and how much more different can you get.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Currently - none, but that will change within the year when I go back to my beloved Druchii for the third time.

Previously, 
Chaos - My first proper army, (before this I'd had a scattering of squads from various ranges based on how much I liked the figures, using the Dogs of war book to fight battles, the original Dogs of War, not the mercenaries book.) I won't classify which one of the three Chaos factions it was either as it was always a mix of them all, plus it was originally founded using the Slaves to Darkness and Lost and the Damned books. *sniff* Those where the days to be Chaos player, D100 rolls for your mutations and Chaos Weapons. Think I've always favoured Slaanesh and Tzeentch, and nothing beats the look of ranks of Chaos warriors bearing down on your foe.
Dark Elves - Was my Second army but my first love for a warhammer force, I'm hooked on the models, the background everything about them, had a fair sized force as well about 6K with 3 Manticores with the last edition/current models just before I quit, when I refer to them as my 2nd army it was back when Witch Elves wore Chainmail. :lol: Oh and love the way they play, a tacticians army, hard to use but satisfying when you win.
Chaos Dwarves - my third ever fantasy force, had them when they where first released through WD, one army I will return to again should they ever recieve new rules and models. Loved the fluff, would love to see some of the models remade, and the Blunderbuss' where lethal.
Dwarves - After using the pointy hats I went to the original Dwarves, I like GW's Dwarf background though and I expect even though I'll mostly be playing destruction, I'll have at least one Dwarf alt in WaR. They are great to paint as well, and I love Trollslayers, went back to them briefly in 2002, but a mate also picked them, so I focused on my second Druchii army instead. (We tended to avoid army clash in my previous gaming group.)
Undead - Never played either of the varients that came from this book, but I had a very nice army of about 2k with both Vampires and Mummies in it.
High Elves - mainly from the figs you got in the first Warhammer box, 1500pts, not played much and left in boxes for most of the nineties until sold.
Skaven - Had a small force mid to late Nineties, based around Thanquol who rocks as a character, but never really devolped the force out of the 1500pts mark, kept most of them for a long time as Warhammer Quest fodder though until it was all sold about 3yrs ago, not long before I dropped out of Warhammer.
Bretonnians - had about 1K pts, but rarely used them and they where mostly unpainted, passed what I had to a mate to help found his army.
Empire - probably the biggest army I ever had for Fantasy, weighed in at just over 12K before I sold it all and big fan of their fluff, based my force around Ostermark and the echoes of Mordheim. Just liked playing the generic force on occasion, the guys who don't appear as supernatural or fantastical as some of the other races, plus loads of guns and halbards are fun.
Lizardman - a brief encounter really in 2000/2001, didn't enjoy painting them, managed to amass about 1000pts plus Kroq'gar before I sold them. 
Orcs and Goblins - chiefly made up of Goblins, three tribes worth around 3500pts, but they where used more in Warhammer Quest in the end, liked painting them though.
Ogre Kingdoms - about 1500pts with 2 converted Maneaters to go with 3 official ones, actually like these guys, where one of the last armies I put together before I quit Warhammer in 2005/2006 to try Confrontation. Planning to have some Maneaters with my new Druchii. Like the fact you don't get many of them, but dang do they hit hard when things are going well.


----------



## Don Dice (Apr 30, 2008)

im not really into WHFB but i do have a small orcs and gobbos army, i like em simply because of the conversion options. Theres nothing too extreme for an orc lmao. Also the cannon fodder element of the gobbos really makes me smile.:grin:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i am focusing on dwarfs at the moment but play high elves dark elves vampire counts tomb kings skaven and orcs and goblins, have lots of other bits and pieces too. all the armies are great just depends on your preference or in my case mood.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking at starting High Elves, mainly because they are a small army (so they build up quickly), and have large amounts of magic and magic items. And dragons. Also love the pheonix guard special character.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Get the new dark elfs they look ace


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I play a small dark elves army. They've always looked good, play well when done right and are just fun to paint IMO.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

As of this morning.. Dwarves.. hehe, grabbed the Skull Pass box, just to get back into the swing of the game.

Although I have no intention of making them my main force, or probably buy any additional models for them atm, just grabbing the book, my wife nabbed the Gobbos, and likewise I'm getting her the Orc and Goblin Book to tie us over.


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

I have, 

the original 2, orcs and empire, both 5-6k, really badly painted about 5 years ago.

after this i went through a few armies, selling them soon after.

2k ogre army, rasta theme, never used much, undefeated though.

2.5k lizards, influenced about 5 other peole in my store too copy my army, as i won about 15-20 games for every loss, could never get anywhere intournament play though, highest 14th ut of 30 odd.

Bretonians - crusading theme, won a few small poits turnies, now probally GT army this year.

Wood elves - liked the manuverable factor like my lizards, undeafauted until today, although that was against an army with 2 level 4 wizards, 3 level 2, and a special wizard (tzeench daemons pwn magic at 2ooopts)

i also have a charce themed high elf army i have been doing on and off for a year or so, fully checkered :angry: 1 out of 1 so far.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

im looking at lizardmen, they get straight to the point, and do great damage with, magic and cc


----------



## cox61171 (Jan 10, 2007)

I collect Dwarfs because when I started out in Warhammer (after playing 40k for 2 years), I was advised by the chap who taught me 40k that they were a good army to learn with, so I took his advice and never looked back. I dabble with other armies now but I always go back to my Dwarfs as they are just great (especially my Thane led Ironbreakers!!)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well now I'm back into Fantasy I've been thinking long and hard on what army to do, a Druchii army will happen regardless, and I'm willing to wait till the Army box and hopefully Hellebron are released probably a fair few months down the line after the intial release. (Well the army box at least, who knows if they will actually get around to doing Hellebron.)

But anyways, so I've been thinking on what I'd like to start with, and wanted a change, and after a lot of considering over what figs are out, whos due book updates within the year (so not worth getting yet in my view) and so on. I have come to te decesion to give a proper Brettonian army a try. Bit shocked I went that way as I usually glance at them and think, nah to many horses to paint. However I have 100% decieded to go for it, so plan on getting the book and looking into the background to find my theme.

Just need for my wife to choose her new force, (think shes considering, Vampire Counts or definatley some kind of evil army to oppose my 'good' force) and we can then start our own 'tale of four gamers' style collecting/painting of the two armies.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Keep us posted Druchii sounds good.


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

I collect Chaos Daemons, I don't really know why i just like them. I think the models are nice and don't compare them to the old models (just because i haven't seen the old ones) and i like chaos. They're fun to play with, considering they're sometimes underestimated. For instance i killed a unit ogres with nurglings, they ran them down lol. I also like painting them. But since i'm new to fantasy (collecting for 2 months now) i'm looking at all the armies and finding one i want to stick with for awhile and i think its my daemons.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

Lizardmen & Empire.
-Lizardmen because i like the idea of an army that was brought into excistance by gods.

-Empire because of the ability to do an all cav army with some awsome fast cav support

-was thinking of doing a black orc themed O&G army


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Elves.
Simply because they're the fantasy version of Dark Eldar, which was my first army...


----------



## Amen-Ra (May 28, 2008)

I collect Tomb Kings mainly becuase I love the egyptian theme of the army.. I also have emipre for their defensive ability, Lizardmen for their Aztec theme, Night gobblin for their shear fun, and Dark Elf (cult of slannesh) for the ability to have an all female army.


----------



## 'UltraMarine (Jun 11, 2008)

High Elves-
1)Love the fluff
2)Characters
3)Dragons
4)Special Units are awesome
5)The way they fight and shoot is just interesting to me
6)Magic
7)Did I say Dragons?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Lizardmen, i really dont know why *sigh*


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

Vampire counts. great heroes and legions of undead. i've been thinkin about chaos, tons of khorne knights. but i gotta go with the counts as my fav. swamping people with hordes of skellies while my 'evil ashe' lord watches is just fun. maybe i've watched army of darkness too many times....


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

High elf because of magic and i love dragons


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I collect Lizardmen, Dinosaurs are just the greatest!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I collect O&Gs. There was always something in Orks that I liked, but various stuff spoiled it for me. O&G don't have these things I dislike, and thus are awesome.:mrgreen:<it's a Orc!


----------

